# Cross Pencil



## renichols (Feb 15, 2011)

Who is going to be the first to try this?  

http://www.cross.com/Catalog/Refill...oss)&cat_name=Shop_All_Pen_And_Pencil_Refills


----------



## SkookumPens (Feb 15, 2011)

*pencil*

It looks cool. I just ordered one. I will let you know how it works when I get it.
Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## navycop (Feb 15, 2011)

Why didn't I think of this??  Alot of the nurses at work are asking for pencils for schudles. This will save me from having to buy pencil kits.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool


----------



## thewishman (Feb 15, 2011)

Just ordered one, too. Cool beans!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Good idea*



renichols said:


> Who is going to be the first to try this?
> 
> http://www.cross.com/Catalog/Refill...oss)&cat_name=Shop_All_Pen_And_Pencil_Refills


 Looks good to me.  Think I'll try it.


----------



## Nikitas (Feb 15, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 15, 2011)

I too am gonna order some !! thanks for posting!!


----------



## Chthulhu (Feb 15, 2011)

Schmidt makes a similar conversion for Parker ballpoints; Swisher Pens carries them, among others.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 16, 2011)

Whoda thunk. I like it. I think. Cross must have done some research on this.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 16, 2011)

I was looking at this on line a few weeks ago, curious how it works out


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 16, 2011)

I was going to order a couple but they won't ship to Canada and they won't ship to P.O. boxes.  Don't know how those of us in small towns without mail delivery are supposed to get things.


----------



## navycop (Feb 16, 2011)

Rick_G said:


> I was going to order a couple but they won't ship to Canada and they won't ship to P.O. boxes. Don't know how those of us in small towns without mail delivery are supposed to get things.


 Maybe one of us can order for you (pay back thru paypal) and then we can ship them to ya.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 19, 2011)

Just received mine and found it to be disappointing in my case.

I bought it and tried it on a cheap 7mm and Streamline from Woodcraft, and a Trimline from PSI.

1. It goes  into the transmission but does not  snug up. It is loose. When screwed into a real Cross pen it does get snug. 

2. When inserted into a real Cross pen the mechanism advances the lead adequately but does not hold the lead in position.

3. On the back of the package it states "Fits Cross ballpoint pens marked with a date code" the date code position is on the transmission. Even my Cross pen does not have a date code.

It cost $8 for the pen and $5.75  to ship it.Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 19, 2011)

Wouldent22, thank you. You filled my curiosity jug and saved me money.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 19, 2011)

wouldentu2? said:


> Just received mine and found it to be disappointing in my case.
> 
> I bought it and tried it on a cheap 7mm and Streamline from Woodcraft, and a Trimline from PSI.
> 
> ...


Well aren't you a "fun killer" .  Seriously, thanks for the review, hopefully we can find a way to make it better maybe.  If not you already pointed it out, "Nothing ventured nothing gained".


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 20, 2011)

Wanted to match some bBlack Titanium SlimLines and tehy don't offer in a paecil so I just ordered 5 for $5.19 a pop...i hold opinion tilll they arrive. in the mean time i'll see if they have a bigger discount for bulk... Also noticed in the instructions there are some specific left/right twists to advance and lock.....


----------



## arioux (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks fragile to me.  Too much clock and conterclockwise twisting.  Custommer will break it pretty fast.  In my opinion.


----------



## SkookumPens (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought two of them and found out that they will not work in our transmissions. You can get the lead to extend but it will not stay. The web site does not tell you that it only works with select Cross pens.
Craig Chatterton 
Puyallup, WA


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 26, 2011)

anyone want to try it I'll send them the one I had bought. Maybe it works in other pens but not in the style I am using.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine doesn't work. The lead only holds firm when the mechanism is held in the twisted position, but that cannot happen with the slim transmissions, (SIGH!)

Was hoping for a good thing. Oh well....


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the same problem as Chris.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 27, 2011)

I picked one up in a local office supply store for $5.99....so when it didin't work I was not as as much money. My experience is the same as everyone elses who has tried. Just doesn't work with our tranny.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't give up yet folks. There is potential... I've got one to work repeatably but don't like how I did it.....The fix makes it unable to switch back to a pen...I have some ideas to try and will get back to you all...


----------



## designer (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr Vic.....share your methods.  If we all put our heads together, maybe we can make them work consistently.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 27, 2011)

*Understanding the Problem*

Although we are putting the Switcch-It converter into a twist pen, it's not really twisting. Notice the spring in pic 1. At we twit the pen it extends and seats againest the nib. Continue twisting and the mechanism compresses (pics 2&3) extending the lead. The Normally configured slim line does not allow enough compression to extend and lock the lead in place. Solution: press the transmission in further till you get the correct action (pic 4). However it doesn't look good as the tip extends too far (pic 5) and a standard ink refill really sticks out...


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 27, 2011)

Vic,
    Thanks for that feedback.
As a pencil, it really looks ok from here on how far it sticks out.

You folks should have seen how they used to be 20 years ago.  Now those were "_pieces of work_"


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Vic.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 27, 2011)

*Possible Solution*

The differnce in length was about 6/64". What I really needed was a spacer. I looked around the shop and spotted a pop rivet I use to clean BLO and plastic polish nozzles. I slipped off the outer sleeve and it slipped snuggly over the pencil tip. I dug up a fresh one and mounted it on the lathe to cut off a small piece (pic 6&7). A slight burr helped keep it snug on the tip (pic 8). If it's too loose it may come off inside. Just try to get it out, DAMHIKT. Makes the tip look better and the ink refill works correct. Pic 9 is a pen with the transmission in the correct position.

The other issue of the loose threads I've temporarily fixed with a bit of tissue or tape around the threads. It looks like the threaded portion is a touch narrower and posibly a bit courser thread.

Still working on a viable/sellable solution...


----------

